# New baby RB got hurt



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey all,

I had (3) 3" RBP in a 75g. I wanted to add some more fish to make it more exciting so I bought a 2" caribe and a 1.5" RB. The caribe is doing great with the group, but the lil RB was getting beat up and eventually got a piece of meat ripped off of him. I had to put him in my hospital tank and he seems to be doing fine so far. My question is.....should I leave him in there til he's big enough to hang with the group or should I chance it and put him back in the 75g? OR any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

I would feed the HELL out of him and try and get him to near the size of your other natts. Then when he's near that size, take all your p's out of the 75g at the next water change and put them in a bucket or something. Then rearrange you aquarium and put all of the p's in at the same time. It will be like putting them in a new tank, they should shoal together nicely. Good Luck man, hope ur lil fella gets better and makes it alright!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

do exactly what USAFbOOst and you will have better chances to success but there are no guarantee for the mission...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Vampor said:


> do exactly what USAFbOOst and you will have better chances to success but there are no guarantee for the mission...


 Very true.. NO GUARENTEE







You can house that injured P in a hospt tank and beef him up.. but once Ps establish a shoal or territory space, the new comer might not be welcome which can lead to killing that P.

Example (hope you dont mind RAF







):: 
Pack had a Tern which lived with the Caribas.. Caribas injured the Tern which PACK housed in a hospt tank to heal and beef up.. Soon as he was fully healed and looked good to go.. he was dropped in the same tank with the Caribas again but got eatten and killed this time.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah with P's there is no guarentees, and a bad move can = death, but I would reccomend the course of action already reccomended


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Give it your best shot and hope for the best! I am sure you can manage this one









Just get the tank setup to resemble natural conditions and provide plenty of territory/ hiding places/ and open swimming areas as well

good luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Vampor said:
> 
> 
> > do exactly what USAFbOOst and you will have better chances to success but there are no guarantee for the mission...
> ...


 dam that sucks


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn...I'm not sure what to do. I would like to give him back to the pet store, but I bought him from Riverdale Pets and I think I saw a sign that said ALL SALES FINAL. Anybody want a baby Red, hehe. We'll see what happens. As of now he has a 30g all to himself. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

